# Post Aransas or South Padre - looking for a ride



## Ryan-San (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I know most of the offshore folks posting around here focus on the Houston area. Fished with a few of y'all.

However, I recently moved to San Antonio. Parents have a trailer down Rockport and girlfriend has a condo down South Padre, so that might be the place I focus my efforts from here on out. Unfortunately, they don't own an offshore boat.

If anyone who leaves out of Port A or the lower laguna ever needs a hand and a share of the gas bill for an offshore trip, I'd be interested in exchanging contact info. Plenty experienced.

Shoot me a PM if interested. Thanks.


----------



## wdegenhart (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm moving to San Antonio and I own an offshore boat. I know how to fish offshore but know nothing about fishing Pt A. I'm happy for you to go exploring with me.


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

If you ever need an extra person to learn your way around port a, I'd glad to help you out. have lived here for 7 years been a deckhand on a few of the local boats and run boats for people i know regularly. I have numbers from Venice to south padre.


----------

